# Apollo's Bloodline



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

I am looking for information on the dogs in Apollo's Bloodline. I am making a scrap book of his pedigree and accomplishments for my kids when they get older. His bloodline is Sorrells' and he is bred off Joanie Winchesters Yard. His full name is Tatonka's Apollo. His Sir is Tatonka's XXX and his Dam is Tatonka's Kimber. I am looking for photos, stories and so forth. I have some stuff already from looking. I just wanted to see if anyone else could drudge up more stuff. I am particuarly interested in Thirteen Street's Miss Boe. Being as I have not been able to find anything on her. She is a Dam on Kimber's side of the family. 

 I hope someone can help. Even some talk about old school Sorrells bred by Bret Sorrells himself will be useful.


----------



## Carla Restivo (Feb 17, 2014)

APBTN00b said:


> His bloodline is Sorrells' and he is bred off Joanie Winchesters Yard.


Talk to Joanie?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

there are several people here who know about Sorrels. Firehazard and some of the older doggers should be able to chime in. i believe Coach's girl Pyra has a bit of Sorrels in her too. i wish i had some info for u... but i really dont. neat idea tho!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I was going to say the same thing-- I'd talk to the breeder and ask for pics, I'm sure shed be more than willing to send you some!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Carla Restivo said:


> Talk to Joanie?


:goodpost:

Cool idea on the scrap book!


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Lol ... Joanie is a very busy woman. I am working on lining up a chat session with her. And I have already asked her about Miss Boe. She doesn't have any pictures of her.

Really I am looking for people outside of Joanie and Bert to give information on Sorrells dog. And What I do find, I write down. I jsut figured that asking here for information wouldn't hurt.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

What all are you looking for??


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Pretty much anything. What started the bloodlines, particularly what leads to Apollo's particular branch. Champions And stories from people who have owned the bloodline.


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

Kimber is a buckskin dog right? If so I've seen her online somewhere before and appolo looks a lot like her.


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Yeah his mother is buckskin with a black mask if I remember. His dad is black and tan with white.


----------

